# New Turning section grand opening



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

I see we got the turning section up and running now and a great kick off by Corey's post and pictures. I told y'all he was a great craftsman with many talents in many areas.

I'll add to the grand opeining with a few additional pictures. In corey's post he mentioned our Turbocrafter Pro from Penn State Industries. Here are some pictures of the 'lil red rascal so you will know what it looks like. I built the cabinet stand from scrap pine lumber I had laying around. This little lathe is inexpensive as far as wood working tools go, but you can do a lot with them as Corey has already displayed.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Man I love seeing this cabinet! Built Ford Tough  It is a nice lathe for the money. Bob sprung for the bed extention and you can do some long spindle work on there! 

Corey


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Bob very nice set up you got there. And I'd like to welcome Corey to the forum. Really nice pens everyone is making. I haven't made a pen since June they are a addiction though. Got started into shelf building again. I have about 200 blanks for slim line pens and about 100 blanks for my cigar pens made up and ready for the tubes. I sold about 60 pens this year and I just started in December of last year. I intend to up grade to a Rikon for 250. I have the grizzly type variable speed with the two tubes for the rails. Going to keep it and teach the kids to turn on that one.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Glen and good to see you jump in here. I knew you had a lathe and was hoping you would join us.

Got any picture of you pens to share? Turner's love pictures


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Hey, really nice setup Bob, thanks for sharing


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks Glen for the welcome. I really like this site, good people! Sounds like you have been busy. I just started turning back in February and am really enjoying it. I am slowly starting to sell pens. I have sold about a dozen now and just got an order for a gift today. Can't wait to see some of your pens. I like the comfort kit from PSI alot and Cigars are a favorite to turn as well. 

Corey


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Corey I've found that I don't like the cigar pen that much because of the two different size blanks. Everyone said when I started that the cigar pen was the way to go. But not this turner. I enjoy mostly the slime line pen and the sketch pencil did a few of them also. Sorry no pics don't and can't figure out how to down size and up load my pics. Any way I don't have a pen in the house right now they are all out. Must be a good thing.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Here is part of my setup. I have a Sears Pro 15" lathe. It will turn 15" inboard and 22" outboard which is plenty big enough for me. I have had a few problems with it but hopefully the manufacturer that makes the lathe for Sears just sent me a new headstock which will take care of the problems I had with it. I was surprised and happy that they would take care of me. Anyway I really like the lathe and it turns nice.


----------



## AndyGTC (Aug 30, 2006)

Oh wow! A turning section. Great! man I need to pay attention more. Heh heh. Anyway, this is just great as I turn a lot of my drum shells. Sh, here's a pic of my lathe.

It's a Poolewood 1.5HP, 18" swing over bed and max 36" diameter outboard. variable speed with independant remote speed controller. I love it!!


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

AndyGTC said:


> Oh wow! A turning section. Great! man I need to pay attention more. Heh heh. Anyway, this is just great as I turn a lot of my drum shells. Sh, here's a pic of my lathe.
> 
> It's a Poolewood 1.5HP, 18" swing over bed and max 36" diameter outboard. variable speed with independant remote speed controller. I love it!!


Now THAT is one serious lathe my friend :sold: I would love it too.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Yeah, that would be a little nice than our old red huh Bob  

corey


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

challagan said:


> Yeah, that would be a little nice than our old red huh Bob
> 
> corey


Yup.... I would trade mine and yours both for one of those


----------



## AndyGTC (Aug 30, 2006)

Pleased you guys like it  Seriously, it's a great bit of kit. Powerful but very quiet. The speed controller has a magnetic back so you can mount it within easy reach virtually anywahere (metallic of course). It cost me a shedload but I'm really glad I invested in it. Hopefully it'll last me years and years!


----------



## Sidro (Nov 30, 2004)

I have never heard of a Poolewood lathe but it looks like a dandy. Yea Corey I think he has one up on our little reds.

Sid


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Sidro said:


> Yea Corey I think he has one up on our little reds.
> 
> Sid


Yeah Poolewood is a nice heavy duty lathe. With regards to little red, I may not have one no more, Bob might have traded it  

Corey


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Here is what Lil Red wants to be when it grows up


----------

